

Quick dev project ideas to test new employees - kelvin0

I am going to be doing some phone interviews to hire some coders. Anyone has some experiences and cares to share them as the 'interviewer'? I would also like to give them a chance to code something and have them document it. Any suggestions, regarding these 2 points would be helpful.
======
kelvin0
Ah, the sounds of silence ...

